# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  الإعتداء علي الأموال (السرقه)

## فداء نصار

السرقهالنص القانوني :
تنص (م311)علي انه كل من اختلس مال منقول مملوك للغير فهو سارقا
الشروط المفترضه في السرقه : 
1- المال : هو كل ما اختلس من مال منقولللغير. 
2- المنقول : هو كل ما يمكن نقله دون تلف .
3- مملوك للغير : ان يكون هذا المال ملكا لشخص آخر .
أركان جريمة السرقه : 
1- الركن المادي                                      2- الركن المعنوى 
اولا : الركن المادي .يتمثل في السلوك الاجرامى في الاختلاس  وهو عباره عن نقل الاشياء من حيازة صاحبه الى حيازة الجانى الذى ارتكب الجريمه .
س- ماالفرق بين الاختلاس في المال العام والسرقه ؟ 
-        الاختلاس في جناية المال العام هو تغيير نية الموظف من الحيازه الناقصه الى الحيازه الكامله
-        اما السرقه هى نقل حيازة ملكية الشئ من صاحبه الى حيازة الشخص الجانى     
*الحيازة الكاملة : هى التى تتحقق بالسيطرة الفعليه علي الشئ او الظهور عليه بمظهر المالك فهي تقوم علي عنصرين : 
1- عنصر مادي :يتمثل في السلطات التى يمارسها الشخص علي الشئ وشمولها لكافة التصرفات القانونيه والماديه كحق الحبس والاستعمال والاستغلال . 
2-عنصر معنوى :يتمثل في نية الحائز بالظهور علي الشئ بمظهر المالك . ولولم يكن له في ذلك سند من القانون كالمشترى للمال المبيع والوارث لمال والموهوب له في المال محل الهبه .

*الحيازة الناقصة : وهي التي يكون للحائزفيها ســـيطرة علـــــي الشئ تخوله مباشرة بعضاً من السلطات عليه دون ان يكون ذلك مصحوبا بنية ظهوره علي الشئ بمظهر مالكه .

*اليد العارضه . فهي لا تخول صاحبها أي سلطه ماديه علي الشئ ومن ثم لا تمنحه عليه حتي الحيازة في شكلها المادي(الناقصة)  فإذا هو استولي علي الشئ لنفسه عُد سارقاً .
س- هل يشترط نقل الشئ من مكان لآخر في جريمة السرقه ؟
العالم جارسون قال لا يشترط نقل الشئ من مكان لآخر لكى يعد سرقه  

س- كيف نحدد ان الجانى حقق سيطرتهالكامله والحيازه الهادئه علي الشئ ؟
حسب طريقة دخول المكان إذا كان الجانيدخل بشكل غير مشروع فلا تتحقق الحيازه الهادئه . اما إذا دخل الجانى بشكل مشروع فهنا تتحقق الحيازه الهادئه لفعل السرقه . 

ثانياً الركن المعنوى في جريمة السرقة . 
جريمة السرقه من الجرائم العمديه حيث ان الركن المعنوي يتمثل في نية التملك بالإراده لذلك يسأل الجاني عنها .  
*جريمة السرقه هى جنحه يعاقب عليها بالحبس . ولكن هناك استثناء يشدد العقاب علي الجريمه ويجعلها جنايه وهو   الســــــــــــــرقه بالإكـــــــــراه  .

س- متي تتحقق شروط الإكراه ؟
1- ان يكون الإكراه مادياً وليس معنوياً 
·    الإكراه المادى : هو الإكراه الذي يقع علي جسم الشخص .  
·       الإكراه المعنوى : هو التهديد عن طريق الكلام فقط دون إذاء للجسد .
2- أن يكون الإكراه واقع علي الشخص وليس علي الشئ المراد سرقته .
سواء كان هذاالإكراه وقع علي شخص المجنى عليه او علي شخص آخر .
3- ان يكون الإكراه معاصراً للركن المادي وليس واقع بعد حدوثه .
4- ان يكون العنف والإكراه بغرض السرقه

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

